# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Top 5 njerezit qe fitojne me shume nga Google Adsense

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Adsense eshte programi reklamues me i popullarizuar ne te gjithe boten i cili i perket kompanise Google Inc. Si dhe eshte gjithashtu nje nga programet reklamuese qe paguan me shume se kushdo program tjeter i te se njejtes fushe.

Google Adsense perdoret gjeresisht nga miliarda faqe interneti , nje pjese e tyre e perdorin per te reklamuar sherbimin e tyre (*Advertiser*) ndersa pjesa tjeter per te publikuar keto reklamime ne webfaqen apo cfaredo permbajtje qe duan (Online Content ) dhe qe permbush kushtet e Adsense (*Publisher*).

Personat  te cilet do permend me poshte jane  *Publikuesit* qe shfaqin keto reklama ne webfaqen e tyre ose *Publishers*.


Keto jane 5 nga personat te cilet fitojne me shume nepermjet Google Adsense :

*1*)* Pete CashMore*
*Fitimet* : 650.000 $ ne muaj ose afersisht 690 milione leke Shqiptare ne muaj.
*Faqja qe zoteron* : http://mashable.com/





*2*) *Shawn Hogan*
*Fitimet* : 550.000 $ ne muaj ose afersisht 586 milione leke Shqiptare ne muaj.
*Faqja qe zoteron* : http://digitalpoint.com/





*3*) *Markus Frind*
*Fitimet* : 350.000 $ ne muaj ose afersisht 372 milione leke Shqiptare ne muaj.
*Faqja qe zoteron* : http://www.pof.com/

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

*4*) *Michael Arrington*
*Fitimet* : 250.000 $ ne muaj ose afersisht 266 milione leke Shqiptare ne muaj.
*Faqja qe zoteron* : http://techcrunch.com/





*5*) *Nick Halstead*
*Fitimet* : 250.000 $ ne muaj ose afersisht 266 milione leke Shqiptare ne muaj.
*Faqja qe zoteron* : http://tweetmeme.com/

----------


## AXE

M'falni a ben nje shpjegim se per qfar behet fjale ne postimet e ketyre 5 njerzve, dhe se a ben te postojme vetem njehere apo duhet vazhdimishte te postojme, dhe pasi teksti nuk lejohet te jet i kopjuare nga interneti a lejohen te jen fotot dhe videot e kopjuara nga interneti.

Qfare me kishit sugjeruar ju mua te postoje per te oasur me shum klikime nese e hapi une nje kesi web.

----------

